# Agency agreement



## Icejeanie

Hi~~~
Does anybody tell me how ' an agency agreement', a term in international trades can be said in Spanish?

un acuerdo de agencia?

Mil gracias~~~


----------



## lauranazario

Icejeanie said:
			
		

> Hi~~~
> Does anybody tell me how ' an agency agreement', a term in international trades can be said in Spanish?
> 
> un acuerdo de agencia?
> 
> Mil gracias~~~



Si nos brindas la oración completa, tendremos una mejor idea de la utilización del término y te podremos brindar la respuesta correcta.
Saludos.


----------



## esance

Hola,

tal y como dice Laura es mejor que nos des el contexto u oración completa, para poder ayudarte.

De todas maneras parece más que sea "un acuerdo entre agencias" pero no estoy segura!!

Esperamos tu contexot!!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Lo que pasa es que UN ACUERDO ENTRE AGENCIAS sería un "inter-agencies agreement"


----------



## cuchuflete

esance said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> tal y como dice Laura es mejor que nos des el contexto u oración completa, para poder ayudarte.
> 
> De todas maneras parece más que sea "un acuerdo entre agencias" pero no estoy segura!!
> 
> Esperamos tu contexot!!



Hola Cuates,

I leave it to the better minds, Laura and Esance, to do the translation.  However, I may shed some light on the topic.  An Agency Agreement ---devoid of context one can't know for sure--is frequently an agreement by a company with a person or another company to be its sales representative.

Example: A U.S. manufacturer wants to begin selling its products in Spain.
It does not wish to establish and train a sales force.  Therefore it finds a marketing and sales organization based in Spain to 'rep' it's product line.
An agency agreement would specifiy exclusive territory, commission schedules, non-competition restrictions, etc.

Hope this helps.   Context would be even more useful than my guesses.

Abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Otro ejemplo:  Para obras artísticas he encontrado esto:

 So you have finally found an agent to represent you and your work.* Congratulations!* And now the agent has presented to you his or her *“standard” agency agreement* for you to sign.* Let me cover some (but not all) of the important provisions of this agreement so that you might be in a better position to evaluate your choices.* (This article is written from the point of view of the party being presented the agency agreement i.e. the “you” or “your” in this article.* Also, this article is not about any specific agency or any specific agent but instead presents issues related to agency agreements in general.) 

******** 1. The scope of the representation.* Most often, you will be giving the agency the exclusive right to represent your work throughout the world.* This exclusive right generally involves the representation in all media and may likely cover all works you do during the term of the contract.* You may wish to have the agreement cover only the one particular manuscript as opposed to signing an agreement giving the agent the exclusive rights to represent all of your writing.* After the agent and you work together for some time, it may then be acceptable to sign some sort of exclusive deal covering more than one of your works at a time.


----------



## Shmily

saludos  pasaba por aqui en busqueda de la traduccion para *agency agreement* pero tras leer todos sus respuestas aún no lo he tenido muy claro como se traduciria en español

 
**If you buy directly from IBM, as IBM has signed some exclusive agency agreement with some italian companies**** [just a example]

he traducido como Si compraran directamente del IBM, como IBM ha firmado acuerdos con varias agencias exclusivas de empresas italianas....
 
sus correcciones serían muy bienvenidas!!!!!
GRACIAS!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Shmily said:
			
		

> saludos  pasaba por aqui en busqueda de la traduccion para *agency agreement* pero tras leer todos sus respuestas aún no lo he tenido muy claro como se traduciria en español
> 
> 
> **If you buy directly from IBM, as IBM has signed some exclusive agency agreement with some italian companies**** [just a example]
> 
> he traducido como Si compraran directamente del IBM, como IBM ha firmado acuerdos con varias agencias exclusivas de empresas italianas....
> 
> sus correcciones serían muy bienvenidas!!!!!
> GRACIAS!


 
No, IBM no firma acuerdos con Agencias, sino que firma acuerdos con entidades italianas para que éstas funcionen como agencias o delegaciones de IBM.
"Agency" tiene también el significado de "delegación", por lo que, en el caso de tu texto, creo que sería más correcto traducito como:

Si compraran directamente del IBM, dado que IBM ha firmado acuerdos exclusivos *de delegación* con algunas empresas italianas....
 
 
También podría traducirse como "Acuerdos de Agencia", pero este término se entiende peor en español.

Carlos


----------



## Fernando

Contrato/acuerdo de delegación/distribución para mí son las expresiones que estás buscando.

También te sirve contrato de agencia.

Un contrato de agencia, en general, es un acuerdo por el que se nombra un agente (un representante) en una zona o para una cuestión. El problema es que Contrato/Acuerdo de agencia, en español y en Banca, es utilizado casi siempre, de forma específica, para contratos de distribución de valores (acciones, bonos).

Por último, "contrato de exclusiva" te sirve en el caso de que la distribución implica que otros agentes/representantes/distribuidores no pueden estar en la misma zona.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Hola:  Despues de largas vacaciones regreso al Foro.  En UN utilizamos tanto Acuerdo Interagencial como Acuerdo con un Organismo, ya sea de ejecución u operación. Un gran abrazo a todos.


----------



## pep

En contratación internacional, por lo que veo en el uso diario, sin duda: 

"Contrato de agencia".


----------



## Loli

Acuerdo de Representación
Creo que sería lo más apropiado


----------



## Molihua

Agency Agreement = Contrato de Agencia

Saludos.


----------



## Loli

No creo que contrato de agencia aplique a un criterio "internacional", sí en caso de ser algo local.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Acuerdo de agencia es un término impreciso. Lo usual y aconsejable es un 'contrato de agencia' en el que se definen y precisan las condiciones de la relación entre el principal y el agente. Hay que tener presente que en muchos países de la Unión Europea hay legislación que suple la ausencia del contrato formal mediante previsiones muy favorables al agente, por lo que es deseable el contrato.
Además hay que tener presente la diferencia entre agencia y representación, que tiene implicaciones legales muy importantes. Es posible que un 'agency agreement' tenga el contenido que corresponde al 'contrato de representación'. Y que en cada país hispano hablante haya que optar por una traducción diferente.
Saludos
M.G.Rey


----------



## Loli

Manuel, estoy totalmente de acuerdo.
En el caso de ser algo aplicado a la legislacion principalmente de Latinoamerica, aplicaria mas un Contrato de Representacion, ya que no existen convenios de Agencia a nivel internacional, motivo por el cual yo me inclinaba mas a esa traduccion. Contrato de Agencia aplicaba mas a algo local e interno en un pais.
De todas formas, seria aconsejable que la persona que aplica el termino a la traduccion confirmara legalmente los alcances para utilizar uno u otro termino segun corresponda.
Salu2!


----------

